# Suche guten und nicht allzu Teuren Allround Drucker Scanner



## Morpheus1978 (7. August 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt 

Günstig sollte er sein bis 100€
Einzelne Patronen und nachfüllsystem 
dazu noch gute leistungswerte.

Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau eben 

wer hat Tipps ?


----------



## Combi (7. August 2011)

die neuen schwarzen multi-drucker von HP sind gut,bei uns im kleinen pc-laden kosten die 75 eus,und die grosse version koostet 97 eus..also günstig..und die patronen lassen sich nachfüllen..


----------



## Morpheus1978 (7. August 2011)

Danke erstmal die werd ich mir mal zu gemüte führen


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

Schau auch mal bei MediaMarkt und Saturn oder auch ProMarkt, die haben oft WIRKLICH gute Angebote. 

Die Frage ist aber vor allem, wieviel Du druckst. Ich hab zB grad einen Epson Multifunktionsdruckker als Auslaufmodell für nur 59€ bei MediaMarkt geholt, der sogar WLAN hat und auch einzelne Patronen. Trotzdem sind die Patronen relativ teuer, aber da ich teilweise 2-3 Monate am Stück rein gar nichts drucken muss, ist mir das egal. Wenn Du aber jetzt wiederum jeden Monat 100 Seiten oder mehr druckst, dann kann es schon schnell billiger sein, am Anfang einen "teuren" Drucker zu kaufen.


Die neueren HP sind in der Tat ganz gut, auch Canon oder Brother - es gibt von allen Firmen sehr gute, aber auch nicht ganz so gute Modelle. Is halt auch die Frage, ob Du lieber 20€ mehr ausgeben willst für schnelleres Drucken/Scannen oder bessere Druckqualität, oder ob Du lieber 20€ sparen willst, weil es Dir egal ist, ob der nun ne Farbseite in 20 oder 40 Sekunden druckt und beim Scannen 30 statt 15 Sek braucht....


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

Ich kann Dir nur Canon Pixma empfehlen, die sind ziemlich gut. Ich habe den MP490 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Billiger Drucker -> teure Patronen
                                 Teurer Drucker -> günstigere Patronen

Die Hersteller nehmen das meiste Geld mit den Patronen ein und schmeißen deshalb viele Drucker zum Schleuderpreis auf den Markt. Ich möchte Dir jedoch von Lexmark abraten. Ich habe 4 Stück gehabt (verschiedene Modelle) und alle hatten nach einem Jahr den Dienst verweigert!


----------

